# Ash fir wood



## countrykat (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone use Ash wood for smoking? I'm in Ohio and this wood is readily available due to the ash worm.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 8, 2013)

Did you mean _ash-fir wood_ or _ash for wood_? (a little confused)

Anyway, if the the tree drops leaves in the winter, it should be fine...if semi-hard or hard wood. If it retains it's leaves/needles like fir, pine, cedar, they are a no-no for smoke wood or fuel, due to the pitch in the wood...these are the among the soft woods. Ash is a commonly used wood, according to the list found below.

Here's a link to a thread from Dutch that should help you decide:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Eric


----------



## countrykat (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry, I was a little tired when I posted that. I meant to say Ash tree fire wood. 

Thanks for the link.

Jim


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 8, 2013)

countrykat said:


> Sorry, I was a little tired when I posted that. I meant to say Ash tree fire wood.
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Jim


No problem...happens all the time, and I'm probably one of the worst with my fumbling keyboard skills...ha-ha!

You're welcome.

Eric


----------



## jeoberg (May 18, 2013)

Yes, there is a lot of ash in NW OH.  Has anyone used it.  I read it has a light but distinctive flavor, I am curious as to what the 'distinctive' is. I find that hickory and mesquite have distinctive flavors, and I happen to like them. Will I like the distinctive in ash?  Guess I'll just have to cut some up to see.  I've used ash for years to help heat my house, the smoke from the chimney smells good, but I don't think I've ever used it to cook.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2013)

The second best thing to use Ash for is Smoking Meat. Similar to Oak.

The best thing to use Ash for is making baseball bats.

Also makes a pretty nice looking kitchen too.

Bear


----------



## jeoberg (May 18, 2013)

I thought the ash was good for keeping my house warm too.  Good heat, clean burn, starts well, but burns fast.  I'll try some in the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2013)

jeoberg said:


> I thought the ash was good for keeping my house warm too.  Good heat, clean burn, starts well, but burns fast.  I'll try some in the smoker.


OOOOPS!!!  Very good for that too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------

